# 96374 CPT & two separate ED visits same day



## FLSJarrel (May 29, 2014)

For a Medicare patient:  When two separate ED visits occur on the same day and during each visit an intravenous push is given, would it be appropriate to bill each visit with 96374 using a modifier 59 on the second visit?  [The second ED visit is being bill with modifier 27 and Condition code G0.]
Or would it be more appropriate to bill with a 96374 for the first visit & a 96375 for the second?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Jun 9, 2014)

If they were in two separate sessions, I'd say bill the second with modifier -59.  That is the definition of a distinct procedural service.


----------

